# I am a bad mother fucker



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 27, 2013)

Not sure how I stumbled upon this but these guys had a huge budget for this


----------



## Hardpr (Apr 27, 2013)

wow i guess so.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 27, 2013)

i thought the video was going to be about blonde tits. how did you embed the video?


----------



## Azog (Apr 27, 2013)

How did you get a video upload of my brain on tren?


----------



## DF (Apr 27, 2013)

That was pretty cool


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 27, 2013)

that was seriously badass!!


----------



## grind4it (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! That shit changed my life....to say the the least; I'm adding that to my play list...rep point for you brother


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very cool. Wasn't what I was expecting.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 27, 2013)

Playlist achieved.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 27, 2013)

the music was off  with  what  the  video  was  doing.   so I  muted it.... the video itself is greatly done.

 first person videos  are usually hard to master.

sergey....russian directors?


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 27, 2013)

That was some crazy shit...... excellent! 


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72 (Apr 27, 2013)

That was badass


----------



## Jada (Apr 27, 2013)

Shit is official, takes me back to reservoir dogs


----------



## Chainman (Apr 27, 2013)

Epic, going on the playlist!!


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 27, 2013)

i kicked his ass the other day,,,pussy


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 27, 2013)

Hes an excellent shot.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 27, 2013)

Hahaha this reminds me of that movie Crank lol.


----------



## ccpro (Apr 27, 2013)

samcooke said:


> Not sure how I stumbled upon this but these guys had a huge budget for this



I think u stumbled upon my post of "very, very cool vid".  Lol


----------



## ccpro (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry I meant " Really, really cool vid"


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 27, 2013)

word up son!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 27, 2013)

F'n love this video. Someone give me a gun, some aviators, and a nice armani suit and I'm ready to kick some ass


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 28, 2013)

That guy was on point.. Ya reminded me of crank as well..
But I have one question... Where the bitches at


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 28, 2013)

ever seen the banned "the prodigy-smack my bitch"  music video.  banned in the U.S?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 28, 2013)

ccpro said:


> I think u stumbled upon my post of "very, very cool vid".  Lol



Dammit!   Sorry brother I seriously never saw your thread.   I was diggin around in google when I found it


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ahhh... I never seen it so thanks for stealing loll


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 29, 2013)

That was wild man!  Watched it twice.....


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 29, 2013)

damn man nice


----------



## theeboz (May 1, 2013)

Crazy ass video..got me all pumped up, feel like hitting the punching bag.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

Hit the gym... Twice


----------



## Georgia (May 1, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Hit the gym... Twice



Punched my girlfriend...twice. God that video got me so jacked


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2013)

Love me some domestic abuse


----------



## j2048b (May 1, 2013)

Wow awesome!!


----------



## dawgslappa (Jul 10, 2013)

Best music video ever!


----------

